# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الثالثة  online لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة - مادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

مرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الثالثة online في مادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff07...CQTceb&index=3

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

